# DOMPEDRO



## Yster_flavor (13/10/19)

Hi guys. Just wondering if anyone has ever thought of mixing a Dompedro style juice? If yes, can you please hook me up with a recipe?


----------



## zadiac (13/10/19)

I'll give it a shot at some point. Never thought of trying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (13/10/19)

What would it be made with, whisky, Kahlua or something else?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yster_flavor (13/10/19)

Kahlua sounds good ja.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/10/19)

@acorn 
I've been trying to make a decent Don Pedro for quite a while and gave up a few times. During my "research" going through actual recipe's I learned that a Don Pedro is a South African original recipe. Different recipes exists with Whisky, Whisky and Kalua, Kalua and then Amarula.
Here it goes:
*Don Pedro*


 

*Don Pedro*
TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 3%
FA Whisky 2% (1% Single, 2% Double)
TFA Kalua Cream 1%
FA Fresh Cream 1%
FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5%
INW Milk Chocolate 0.5%
TFA Sweetner 0.5% (Optional)
FA Oak 0.25%
30/70 PG/VG
1 Week steep, enjoy a rich creamy Adult milkshake.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RichJB (14/10/19)

Yster_flavor said:


> Kahlua sounds good ja.



I was afraid of that, heh. I haven't found a coffee, let alone a Kahlua, that I'd be willing to use in a Don Pedro. So I mixed up an off-the-cuff whisky version using FW VBIC, WF Vanilla Cream Extra, Cap Vanilla Whipped Cream, Cap Sugar Cookie, FA Whisky, WS-23 and Cap SS. After overnight steep, it's sorta kinda in the ballpark.

I think the trick will lie in balancing the whisky and the vanilla cream base in such a way that both register, that the whisky gives just a leeetle bite without getting out of "fat kid food" territory and into actual liquor. I did it with just a bit of cooling and enough sweetener that it registers as a shake/dessert, not an alcoholic drink. FA Whisky is relatively authentic but I don't want it to taste like a whisky, so I used it low (around 1.2%) to give the shake a slight edge. Ordinarily I wouldn't use coolant or sweetener but I think both help in this case.

It will still need to be balanced and optimised. I may still tweak and refine, and will update as I go. It's a really pleasant vape, mild and velvety, with a flavour that is subtle enough to not tire the palate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

